# Applying Sevin dust



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

I bought some Sevin dust and was wondering how sould I apply it to my birds? I am not sure if I should mix it with water and spray them or should I just dust them?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just dust them, avoiding the eyes, nose, etc............sprinkle some under the wings, on the tail........


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello, have a qestion about the sevin dust. What does it kill? And how often would one need to apply? Does it kill lice?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sevins Dust kills bugs  I've found it helps with any bugs that may be on my birds, lice included. For prevention, you could dust them once a month, or more often if you see any bugs on them. Keeping a clean loft also helps in keeping the bugs away. You could use Diatomaceous Earth to help kill bugs in the loft. Just sprinkle it around the nest boxes/bowls (cause mites love to hide in the nest material) and wherever else. It's completely harmless to the birds but once it gets wet, it loses its power. Everytime you clean the loft or cages, it'd be good to sprinkle some. I've even used it on the birds too, and in the kitchen when we have ant problems.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Easiest way to dust them is with a shaker can. If it didn't come with a shaker type lid ... put it in a large shaker and sprinkle the bird well, avoiding eyes & nostrils.


----------



## nancthiery (Jun 24, 2008)

I use listorine mixed with water in a spray bottel. My birds will not take baths (unless I hold them and wash them) so I spray them. They really like it. Again avoid the eyes and nostrils. I also spray down the inside and out side of my loft. Avoid spraying the nest boxes with babies in it. It may be to strong for them. I only mist everything once a week. Unless it rains. Then I spray a little more often.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

nancthiery said:


> I use listorine mixed with water in a spray bottel. *My birds will not take baths (unless I hold them and wash them)* so I spray them. They really like it. Again avoid the eyes and nostrils. I also spray down the inside and out side of my loft. Avoid spraying the nest boxes with babies in it. It may be to strong for them. I only mist everything once a week. Unless it rains. Then I spray a little more often.


I have never heard of a pigeon that didn't love baths before. In the literature I have read people seem to feel that refusing baths is a sign of ill health. I am certainly not making any accusations, just saying that I have never heard of that type of behavior in healthy birds. 

Dan


----------



## nancthiery (Jun 24, 2008)

learning said:


> I have never heard of a pigeon that didn't love baths before. In the literature I have read people seem to feel that refusing baths is a sign of ill health. I am certainly not making any accusations, just saying that I have never heard of that type of behavior in healthy birds.
> 
> Dan


I was very worried at first too, but I promise my birds are healthy. I've tried may things, difrent bowls, adding nothing to the water, adding Apple ciger vinager. They are cerious about the water but never bath. they will walk in it. but theys it. But when I grab the spray bottel they sit on a pertch in a line and wait to be sprayed. and when I spray they flap thier wings and "dance around". Thanks for your consern.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

nancthiery said:


> I was very worried at first too, but I promise my birds are healthy. I've tried may things, difrent bowls, adding nothing to the water, adding Apple ciger vinager. They are cerious about the water but never bath. they will walk in it. but theys it. But when I grab the spray bottel they sit on a pertch in a line and wait to be sprayed. and when I spray they flap thier wings and "dance around". Thanks for your consern.


Sounds like my parrots!!! Nothing better than having your own bird slave at your service.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Hmmm. What kind of bowls do you use, how big, and how deep? That may have something to do with them not wanting to take a bath. And like many pet birds, it may take a while for them to learn to bathe in it. Maybe if you offer a bath to them everyday with nothing in it, they may catch on? As soon as one brave pidge dives in, the others are at his tail waiting to jump in.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Some pigeons are like people and will prefer showers over baths, try that.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I can't seem to find any Sevin dust around here. Where do you buy yours and can you post pics of the container it comes in.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks takes baths AND showers! I read about members giving their birds showers, so thought I would try with Squeaks! ONLY if he doesn't WANT a shower will he keep moving away from the spray.

Same thing happens when I put down the kitty litter box wth his bath water. Sometimes I'm on the computer and don't want to get up to do a shower. I'll fill the pan and he either hops in or I put him in and the splash fun begins! When he finishes, he will hop out and, sometimes, helicopter on the tile floor...looks hysterical as he slides around in a circle, wings agoin' a mile a minute!

If he doesn't want a bath, he keeps hopping out even tho I keep putting him back in. I finally get the message! 

Can usually tell when it's bath time because he walks in the cat's water dishes or spends a lot of time dipping his beak.

I also leave a litter box with water out for Dom and Gimie, in case they decide it's time for a bath.

Shi


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

ezemaxima said:


> I can't seem to find any Sevin dust around here. Where do you buy yours and can you post pics of the container it comes in.


Our Sevins Dust normally comes in a bag, but I have seen it in shakers.
You should be able to find it or something like it (like poultry dust), at any feed or garden store. Lowes, Tractor Supply, places like that. Walmart may even have it in the garden section. I guess it just depends on where you live though.

http://www.gardening123.com/productinfo/sevin/productDetails.asp?TM=3&UPCIDGr=3&Info=1&iUPCID=


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Our Sevins Dust normally comes in a bag, but I have seen it in shakers.
> You should be able to find it or something like it (like poultry dust), at any feed or garden store. Lowes, Tractor Supply, places like that. Walmart may even have it in the garden section. I guess it just depends on where you live though.
> 
> http://www.gardening123.com/productinfo/sevin/productDetails.asp?TM=3&UPCIDGr=3&Info=1&iUPCID=


Okay, we have those. I wasn't sure it was the same one. Can you use the spray type on our pigeon or the dust a better choice?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

When I saw the spray kind, I wondered the same thing. I don't know really. I don't think it would be much difference, as long as you avoid the face and make sure the bird can dry well before letting out.


----------

